# ea data.sf file on USB Flash Drive



## auboy7979 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello! Thank you so much for hearing my question. I have a 256k flash drive, and i was moving 4 folders from my pc to the flash drive. I have already saved data to it before as well. Now when i open up my flash drive there is a file that i didnt bring from my pc, so i was wondering where it came from, what it is and how to remove if nessisary. The file name is ea data.sf.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

I _believe_ this page will explain the file better then I could.
http://www.unb.ca/web/transpo/mynet/mtq57.htm

Tyler


----------

